# When can I make a Poll?



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

Currently I do not have an option to start a poll.

What are the requirements to start a poll?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 5, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Currently I do not have an option to start a poll.
> 
> What are the requirements to start a poll?


 
IIRC, you need to be a Supporting Member in order to make a poll.

Supporting Membership details are at top, second line under "Supporting Memberships".

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> you need to be a Supporting Member in order to make a poll.


Thanks.


----------

